# UK-M Suggestion: Buzzword Notification



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Just thought of this idea which might be possible to implement into the forum

The suggestion is adding in a 'Buzzword' notification onto the forum so if a particular word(s) or phrases are used. You will get a notification such as - (1) Buzzword Notification

What it does, is say I want to find out more about say... DNP - as an example. I've read all the threads on here, but whenever new threads open, I'd like to be 'notified'

So if you were to go to Settings > Buzzwords. There would be text field boxes where you can enter words/phrases. You should also have the option to set it to 'In Title Only', 'Whole Post' or 'Whole Thread'.

Now that I've added in 'DNP' as a buzzword and I've selected 'In Title Only'. If someone was to post a thread named 'The Science Of DNP'. I would get a notification to say the buzzword 'DNP' has been used

Thoughts?

Better tag the admins - @Lorian @Katy


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

that would be annoying


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

Username-Here said:


> Just thought of this idea which might be possible to implement into the forum
> 
> The suggestion is adding in a 'Buzzword' notification onto the forum so if a particular word(s) or phrases are used. You will get a notification such as - (1) Buzzword Notification
> 
> ...


Never heard of something like that on vbulletin.. May not be possible.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Mogy said:


> Never heard of something like that on vbulletin.. May not be possible.


May not, but here's what I was thinking

I assume the threads are posted into a database, so it's just a case of manipulating that somehow for the forum to show it to the direct user

Maybe, when the user enters the 'buzzword' it creates a new part on the database for that particular buzzword. And all the users who have that word are entered again into that part of the database.

So when a new thread is posted, it gets posted again in that new side part of the database (which has the usernames associated with that buzzword). So the database sends a notification out to all the users in that new database side part


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

bigforbday said:


> that would be annoying


Well you only set it if you want it, so if you wanted to have it, it wouldn't be annoying?

If you couldn't remove it... then that would be annoying


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Corinna314 said:


> thanks for sharing informative post with us..
> 
> keep posting with us..


Nice patronising first post.

I think it's a good idea.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I can see the thinking behind this but the thing is that the forum is already set up into sections and it should be pretty easy to find stuff relevant to a particular topic by simply regularly visiting the relevant section(s) for that topic - this is why mods delete threads in the wrong sections, to keep the place organised by topic and to encourage people to think about where to post things.

I think that the number of false notifications that a buzz system would create, as well as relevant things it might miss due to people using strange thread titles as they often do, would lead to more wasted time than simply visiting sections relevant to the sought after topic when logging on and quickly browsing to see what's new.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Nice idea but I think your notifications would be going off every minute with the amount of threads we have


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Echo said:


> Just thought of this idea which might be possible to implement into the forum
> 
> The suggestion is adding in a 'Buzzword' notification onto the forum so if a particular word(s) or phrases are used. You will get a notification such as - (1) Buzzword Notification
> 
> ...


I like the idea but unfortunately it's not something that's possible with the current software.


----------

